# feedback please



## roverman (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi All

Anybody out there had or better still got a Autotrail Mohican 2.8i Fiat based 2000/W reg, i am thinking about buying one i've seen advertised
The layout is perfect for what we want, so i wont bore you with smaller details, just like to know any good or bad bits about this model or experiences would be appreceated

Roverman

Moved to Autotrail forum by mod


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Roverman
You could search the site for a member with that van, then pm them?
Also you would be better posting this in the Autotrail forum, I think it will get a better responce.

Steve

Autotrail Here

Search here


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Pal of mine has just sold his to upgrade to a dakota, he had no problems that I know to, a nice van.


----------



## roverman (Mar 14, 2006)

*autotrail*

Thanks Badger

This is good to know, i'll do abit more research now

Many thanks

Roverman...


----------

